# Inside Track  RCI online booking coming to HGVC!



## natarajanv (May 12, 2009)

Just got this in the email in the Member's Minutes Section:

Exciting Online Resource Coming Your Way… Soon

While it's not really fair to allude to benefits and not tell you what they are, let's just say, the world will soon be at your fingertips.

Here's a hint – It starts with an "R" and ends with an "I" and you can "see" the middle. Any guesses? More to come this June!


Are we getting online access to RCI......? wouldn't that be wonderfull.


----------



## Blues (May 12, 2009)

You beat me to it.  I was just about to post about this email.

It sure sounds like we're gonna get online access to RCI.  Yes, that would be wonderful!  

-Bob


----------



## ricoba (May 12, 2009)

I just saw that too and it does indeed seem to imply we will get to do our own RCI searches and maybe bookings!  

I agree if this is what it means it would be great!


----------



## PigsDad (May 12, 2009)

Please oh please oh please oh please!!!!   This would be GREAT news!

Kurt


----------



## nonutrix (May 12, 2009)

*RCI online booking coming to HGVC!*

Yeah! Finally!!!

nonutrix


----------



## Talent312 (May 12, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> Just got an email from HGVC's _Inside Track_ saying that: ... Yeah! Finally!!!



Woo Hoo!  Great news... if true.  It would go a long way to making the system more user-friendly.  Next, how about adding some of those affiliates to online reservations?


----------



## dvc_john (May 12, 2009)

That really would be great, especially if it included online access to RCI getaways (or whatever the RCI equivalent to an II getaway is).


----------



## JonathanIT (May 12, 2009)

WooHoo! This would be AMAZING!!     


dvc_john said:


> That really would be great, especially if it included online access to RCI getaways (or whatever the RCI equivalent to an II getaway is).


Extra Vacations?


----------



## bookworm (May 12, 2009)

Wyndham has sent out hints about something similar with RCI - not official emails I don't believe but info from folks answering phones,etc. Maybe RCI is getting their act together where online searches with external points are concerned. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that both Wyndham and HGVC are searchable online at about the same time.


----------



## urple2 (May 12, 2009)

Interesting post... Would be great to see how well the HGVC'S really pull.


----------



## natarajanv (May 13, 2009)

*Online RCI reservation comming end of june 09*

Just spoke to an HGVC CSR regarding this matter and she said that they got an email about this new feature and said that first round of testing has been completed and they are planning to release the new feature by end of june.

cant wait to see the new feature.....


----------



## RandR (May 14, 2009)

As a new person to this whole thing, can you tell me how this benefit helps?  I know it does but I am still unfamiliar with the RCI nuances.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 14, 2009)

RandR said:


> As a new person to this whole thing, can you tell me how this benefit helps?  I know it does but I am still unfamiliar with the RCI nuances.


I like to make all my reservations online; the way I look at it, the less I have to call HGVC, the better for everyone.  It would be a GREAT benefit to be able to lookup availability for ourselves.  Rather than having to ask about every destination, date and accomodation we are thinking about over the phone, it would be right at our fingertips!

I don't know about you, but when making plans I have a lot more questions than simply destination X on date Y.  I would like to instantly see access to all my options, and not have to keep calling back with new questions.

Also, while they're at it, I'd also like to be able to book Intrawest and Gulf Coast resorts online too!  And how about the ability to CANCEL reservations online?!  I have never understood why this simple function wasn't available!


----------



## PigsDad (May 14, 2009)

RandR said:


> As a new person to this whole thing, can you tell me how this benefit helps?  I know it does but I am still unfamiliar with the RCI nuances.


To add to Jonothan's comments, sometimes I just like to browse and may come up with a vacation that I wouldn't have thought of before.  Or if I have a specific week that I know I want to vacation, it would be nice to see all of the options at a glance, and not have to go thought the list over the phone (if that would even be possible).

One question I have is if all RCI inventory will be shown to us online.  As you know, HGVC has a quality filter for "recommended" or "preferred" RCI properties to guide you to accommodations that meet Hilton's standards.  On the phone, you can bypass that filter but you have no recourse after the fact if you do not find that property acceptable.  It will be interesting so see if the filter is applied online.

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (May 14, 2009)

I too am one of those people that would much rather do all my own booking online.

The way I see it with the new possibility of online RCI searches/booking, I can be a lot more flexible with my dates and destinations. To book through HGVC, I have to give a set parameter, dates, places etc, whereas if I can simply search all available inventory on my own, I can be far more flexible in my approach and planning.


----------



## Talent312 (May 14, 2009)

RandR said:


> As a new person to this whole thing, can you tell me how this benefit helps?  I know it does but I am still unfamiliar with the RCI nuances.



Christ man, there's a world of difference between having to call someone and ask them (pretty-please) if they have something available (the current method) versus using the net to see what your options are. Many of us prefer to have direct access to RCI availabilty, rather than having it filtered thru a CS Rep of questionable reliability.  

Bluntly:  The current method of calling HGVC is antediluvian (before the flood)... from a time before the internet, when everyone had to call the merchant to place an order. The call-center system is clunkly, ancient technology.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 14, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> To add to Jonothan's comments, sometimes I just like to browse and may come up with a vacation that I wouldn't have thought of before.  Or if I have a specific week that I know I want to vacation, it would be nice to see all of the options at a glance, and not have to go thought the list over the phone (if that would even be possible).


Exactly, I agree.  Which is also why I HATE the new "Revolution" booking engine!  Without the ability to see "month at a glance" availability, it's practically useless to me.  I plan many more trips around "let's see what's available to use" rather than "I need this date for this trip, let's see if it's available".   I mean, that's not much better than having to call.  It's like putting the "over the phone blinders" on, just without the operator.   

I will be *really* upset when/if they ever get rid of the "Classic" system.


----------



## RandR (May 14, 2009)

I got it now.  Thanks


----------



## jestme (May 14, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I will be *really* upset when/if they ever get rid of the "Classic" system.


So will I. I use Open season a lot, and the one page summary is far better than the new systems method. The new system was probably done by the same place that thinks the Online Owners Manual is neat stuff. My opinion of that isn't great either. No search capability, zoom in and zoom out is brutal, and the page selection is awful.


----------



## Talent312 (May 14, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I HATE the new "Revolution" booking engine!  Without the ability to see "month at a glance" availability, it's practically useless to me... I will be *really* upset when/if they ever get rid of the "Classic" system.



Why they felt "Revolution" was a great improvement is beyond me.  There are much better booking engines available commercially.  I guess their IT geeks had to justify their raison d'etre, but I wonder if they do any travelling themselves.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 14, 2009)

In HGVC
I too like the classic reservation better.  It shows the date range of what is available.  On the new reservation you have to slide the bar and change the number of days to figure out the possible lengths available.  SUCKS, too much work, I just like to look and see.

As for CANCEL feature, I have NO idea why they do not do this now.  I too would love this feature.

In RCI
I am looking forward to an RCI search.  I am sure they can figure out a way for it to filter the lesser properties.  They do it now with VEP anyway, so I am sure that is easy to do.


----------



## ricoba (May 14, 2009)

Besides a "cancel" feature, I can't figure out why they can't put floor plans on the site. Talk about an easy feature to add!


----------



## Negociant (May 14, 2009)

*Bring Back FAVC Online!*

It will be interesting to me if they expand online RCI booking when just recently they took away our ability to see Mexico and the FAVC properties online.  Wish they would bring that back too!  

Being a west coast night owl, it always seems like the HGVC reservation line is closed by the time I get around to planning a trip . . . . .


----------



## Talent312 (May 15, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I am looking forward to an RCI search.  I am sure they can figure out a way for it to filter the lesser properties.



If their Revolution reservation system is any guide, they'll manage to make the search feature so frustrating that it'll take days to locate anything available, and we'll long for the days of "simple" phone calls.


----------



## ricoba (May 15, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> If their Revolution reservation system is any guide, they'll manage to make the search feature so frustrating that it'll take days to locate anything available, and we'll long for the days of "simple" phone calls.



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 16, 2009)

I called and gave the reps a list of what I liked about classic over revolution.  They made notes of it and passed it along to IT.

The ONLY thing I like about revolution is that you can scan the year faster.  That is it.  It is only useful on those resorts that have limited availability, (eg South Beach, Hawaii). I don't bother for Orlando and Vegas as there is always some availability there.

So what I do to use Revolution is put a 3 day minumum and slide the date bar until I get hits (color changes in boxes to show units available and at what point values).  I note the date and then move back to Classic to see what is actually available.  Only because it takes too long in Classic to scroll from month to month.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 16, 2009)

*It's not too late...*

If you haven't, please make an effort to give feedback about the new Revolution either by calling or writing. 
The last thing we need is for the Classic System to go away without the desired improvements.

Thanks


----------



## jehb2 (May 16, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I don't know about you, but when making plans I have a lot more questions than simply destination X on date Y.  I would like to instantly see access to all my options, and not have to keep calling back with new questions.



Exactly, you are so at the mercy of the counselor.  Plus I would just like to see what my options are.

The past couple of years I've been wondering if there was some incentive if phone counselors got you to accept an exchange because they been a bit pushy although still nice.

I usually need a little time to see if an exchange will work for me and they always say "If I could get X I'd take it!!!"  Most recently I kept telling the counselor that I would have to see if my child would be out of school by then and she kept encouraging me to take it right then.

This will be a very nice change.  But I'm not getting my hopes up until it happens.  & They better not increase the exchange fees.


----------



## bosco0633 (May 21, 2009)

how do you get this email?  is there somewhere to sign up?


----------



## PigsDad (May 21, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> how do you get this email?  is there somewhere to sign up?


Do you have a valid email address set up on your online HGVC account?  Other than that, I don't see anywhere where you can opt in/out for emailings.  Do you receive other emails from HGVC?  Have you checked your spam filter?  Just thoughts here...

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2009)

I also didn't get an email of the latest Insider Track   but it's finally available online. 
Once you login go to "My Resources", select "Inside Track" and then select "May 2009"


----------



## Hawaii 5-0 (May 21, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Do you have a valid email address set up on your online HGVC account?  Other than that, I don't see anywhere where you can opt in/out for emailings.  Do you receive other emails from HGVC?  Have you checked your spam filter?  Just thoughts here...
> 
> Kurt



Under "My Ownership" / "Pay Fees & Taxes" you can switch your "homeowners association communications" between hardcopy and electronic.  No idea if this includes the "Inside Track" or not...


----------



## smshick (May 22, 2009)

*thanks*

 Alyson, Thanks for the info. I never knew this was on the HGCV site.


----------



## Negociant (Jun 29, 2009)

Deleted.
Apologies.


----------

